# ALERT!!!! Killer deal on Bolens tillers!!!



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I have since learned that this really should be here as these tillers fit the late Bolens/Troy-Bilt tractors of pre MTD era. 

Someone on another forum alerted me to this. NEW in the box tillers for Bolens tractors for $200 from Small Engine Warehouse. Here is a link:

http://smallenginewarehouse.com/pro...N=Tiller-Bolens


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Still available as of today.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Still available as of today.


----------

